

How Much Sweat It Takes From Zero to Billionaire - babuskov
http://fundersandfounders.com/how-much-sweat-it-takes-from-zero-to-billionaire/

======
lalos
Good info-graphic but if you think about it how many people started in the
same position and did not progress at all? This just proves that a billionaire
can come from anywhere.

~~~
n3rdy
Most people wont even risk ego, let alone capital, to achieve that kind of
success.

------
coldtea
A better question would be "how much blood on your hands" it takes.

Huge money is never totally innocent -- even if you invented the drug that
cures cancer.

~~~
lake99
Wow! No trial needed. They are obviously guilty, right? If we forcefully take
money from them, we are not robbing them, we are only punishing them, right,
comrade?

~~~
coldtea
Yes, right. No trial needed. Huge money imbalances are always based upon
exploitation. Actually the huge imbalance itself is based on exploitation and
force.

Just as a tip of the iceberg, land rights in current day US for example, have
their basis on the takeover of Native American lands. Tons of fortunes in the
South have their basis on profits made by slave work.

From that, to the loyal employees who are laid off after 30 years of service
whereas the owner has accumulated billions off of their work, to the
politicians paid to pass a law that favor some multinational, it's a trail of
blood, sweat and tears, alright.

Of course one sleeps better if he things he made all his millions by hard work
alone and never directly hurt anyone.

~~~
lake99
> Huge money imbalances are always based upon exploitation.

Abracadabra, and there! It's now fact!

> Actually the huge imbalance itself is based on exploitation and force.

Hocus pocus! There's another fact!

What Native American lands are you talking about exactly? While it's true that
European settlers did usurp some land that was in use by the natives, I hope
you don't believe that the natives had claim over the entire continent. If the
Native Americans of today feel that they can bring up evidence of property
usurped from their great-great-grandparents, they have every right to demand a
return of what's theirs. But by no means do they have claim to the entire
continent. Think of it this way: so far, only Americans have walked on the
moon. Do you believe that the US has a valid case to claim dominion over the
entire moon?

> ... to the loyal employees who are laid off after 30 years of service ...

I don't think of myself as a sacrificial lamb. I like the work I do. There's
not a chance in hell I'll dedicate 30 years of my life to some company unless
I have very real grounds of knowing (i.e. in writing) that there's something
in it for me. It's like someone complaining, after having had a series of
abusive spouses, that the next one turned out to be abusive too.

Of course, one sleeps better after robbing the bourgeois if he comes up with
magical facts to convince himself that the only way the bourgeois could have
had that much money was by exploiting someone else.

~~~
coldtea
_> Huge money imbalances are always based upon exploitation. >>Abracadabra,
and there! It's now fact!_

No, it's a well studied topic of political science and political economy. And
it's evident throughout history. You might not agree with it, and it's fine
(americans in general have an aversion to social sciences and politics), but
"hocus pocus and abracadabra" are childish BS.

> _What Native American lands are you talking about exactly? While it's true
> that European settlers did usurp some land that was in use by the natives, I
> hope you don't believe that the natives had claim over the entire
> continent._

I very much do. And even if that's not the case, the European immigrants
surely can not claim any part of the continent. Not even the ones they
"bought" (with their slimy tactics and weapons as assistance).

~~~
lake99
> And it's evident throughout history.

Sure, if you happen to have been brainwashed under Soviet Russia.

> "hocus pocus and abracadabra" are childish BS.

In your hands, sure. In mine, it has been working amazingly well in calling
out childish BS.

> americans in general have an aversion to social sciences and politics

Hocus pocus! In any case, I'm not American. Try hocus-pocusing that.

>> I hope you don't believe that the natives had claim over the entire
continent.

> I very much do.

I'd ask why you think that. But now I'm bored.

> the European immigrants surely can not claim any part of the continent.

If I weren't so bored, I'd ask you what you think it means to make a claim on
something, and who else recognizes the claim, and who enforces the claim. I'd
ask you about people who recognize or enforce claims of others, as to what
basis they could have for recognizing or not recognizing claims. I'd ask you
what you think of three Yemenis claiming that Mars was their ancestral
property, and NASA has no business landing there [1]. I'd also ask about
NASA's Brian Welch who claims "Mars is ... the property of all humanity". I'd
also claim his own house to be the property of all humanity, since that too is
"out in the solar system".

But I got bored. So I'm not asking anything any more.

[1]: <http://edition.cnn.com/TECH/9707/24/yemen.mars/>

